# Ikariam.ORG



## Evil Twin (Jun 15, 2008)

Anyone else on .org ???


----------



## CharlyLou (Jul 4, 2008)

I am on World MY


----------



## Evil Twin (Jun 15, 2008)

anyone on Epsilon ???


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2008)

Evil Twin said:


> anyone on Epsilon ???


Yes. Not playing so much right now though.

Woretia[27:23] > Ubuntu Prime


----------



## Evil Twin (Jun 15, 2008)

Sending you an in game message. Could do with a mathmatical genius in our alliance:thumb:


----------

